# Manufacturers Going Bust.



## tresrikay (Dec 15, 2007)

Just read in Which Motorhome, that Lunar Motorhomes has been bought back by a management buyout from the Dutch Tirus Group. Following on from the Autocruise debacle, is the Motorhome manufacturing industry, A) getting too interdependent on big conglomerates like Swift, Trigano, Hymer and formerly the now defunt Tirus or, b) small manufactures like Autocruise stretching themselves too far and wide to compete with the big boys. This situation is no good for anyone, a bit reminiscent of house builders in the late 80's going bust and walking away from indemnities. What I want to know is why this is happening in a market with a 4% growth compared to the static growth in Caravans, methinks too many cigar smoking pinstripes are moving in buying up and as in the late 80's doing a bit of assett stripping and taking bulging suitcases off to the Cayman's. Meanwhile all our hard earned ackers are invested in a warrantyless vans as the second tier move in to snap up the bankrupt bargains without honouring the predeccesors Warranties. Prehaps its Worth us all asking before we buy just how genuine these increasingly lenghty warrenties are?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

*Brownhills*

We keep hearing rumors and reports that Brownhills at Cannock has closed or seriously down sized
Does anybody know the up to date facts


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

*Brownhills*



***** said:


> We keep hearing rumors and reports that Brownhills at Cannock has closed or seriously down sized
> Does anybody know the up to date facts



I have been told today by another dealer that Brownhills is up for sale and that Reg Vardey is in the frame as a possible purchaser
Also the Cannock site may already not be Brownhills
None of this is confirmed however this dealer says that he had been to Cannock with a view to buying all of their stock of parts and accessories


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Spoke to Brownhills at Cannock today and it is still owned by Brownhills.
There were redundancies before Christmas and the remaining members of staff are just taking it a day at a time and know not much more than us and will probably be the last to know (as usual)


----------



## Don (Mar 17, 2008)

Brownhills at Newark on Trent seem strong, was at the Newark Caravan and Motor Home show this last weekend.

Don


----------



## AndyC (Mar 17, 2008)

Brownhills Cannock was sold to the Discover Leisure Group last week for £2.66 million.

As far as I can tell they are only taking on the European marques - don't know what will happen to the USRVs

AndyC


----------



## motorholmes (Apr 26, 2008)

*Brownhills went in to administration yesterday.*

title says it all!


----------



## walkers (Apr 27, 2008)

motorholmes said:


> title says it all!


you steve from motorholmes?
or should i ask are you motorholmes at bourn


----------



## cipro (Apr 30, 2008)

Brownhills site is empty on the one side and on the A5 side they have lots of vans with sales office.

The old building will become a accessaries shop and new stuff have already arrived, old skock has been sold off but there are some things left. If you are local might be worth a visit Went last week


----------



## cipro (Apr 30, 2008)

***** said:


> Brownhills at Cannock is now part of the Discovery group (barrons) and had a different name


 
Yes you are right, but I had noticed that sales team are quick to see if you are interested in motorhomes some pushy buggers

Only doing there job though


----------



## Telstar (Jan 3, 2009)

*Lunar*

Just read on another forum, Lunar have ceased MH production.  They now only produce caravans!  I wonder if they will still bring in the Belgium ones and rebadge them.

Jon


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 4, 2009)

Telstar said:


> Just read on another forum, Lunar have ceased MH production.  They now only produce caravans!  I wonder if they will still bring in the Belgium ones and rebadge them.
> 
> Jon



I think that was on the cards.... very sad as they had some fine new models.
Crystal ball gazing makes me think that Swift will ditch Autocruise, I think also many brands will have fewer models this year...... I am going to the Manchester show later this month just to hear the hum.


----------



## lenny (Jan 4, 2009)

tresrikay said:


> I think that was on the cards.... very sad as they had some fine new models.
> Crystal ball gazing makes me think that Swift will ditch Autocruise, I think also many brands will have fewer models this year...... I am going to the Manchester show later this month just to hear the hum.



Forget the Manchester show Rick, lets book a flight over to the USA, check this out..

http://rvnewsservice.com/?p=239


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 4, 2009)

lenny said:


> Forget the Manchester show Rick, lets book a flight over to the USA, check this out..
> 
> http://rvnewsservice.com/?p=239



Too late just ordered one of these http://www.andersonmobileestates.com/home.html  Hayfield might be a bit tight though.


----------



## lenny (Jan 4, 2009)

tresrikay said:


> Too late just ordered one of these http://www.andersonmobileestates.com/home.html  Hayfield might be a bit tight though.



HHmmm, not sure about the solid oak polished floor, Jack would be sliding all over the place


----------



## undersiege (Jan 4, 2009)

Dear Tresrikay

I a sorry to bother you so early in the new year.  I represent  anderson mobile homes and we have had a slight problem regarding your latest purchase of a deluxe anderson mobile home with jacuzzi, Anti-hijack system, skating rink, casino and other features too numerous to mention,  Your credit card replies "maxed out on Woolworths sale items".  A man of your refinement would surely not purchase such schlock.  We would be grateful if you could contact us as soon as convenient (or preferably sooner) to settle this account.  I.O.U.s are not accepted when signed by Gordon Brown or Alastair Darling.


----------



## paulamy (Jan 4, 2009)

as we like fishing we thought of one of these  http://www.terrawind.com/Asplashentryaj2.jpg but  don't know whether to get road tax or a river license.ps you will have to copy and paste.


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 5, 2009)

undersiege said:


> Dear Tresrikay
> 
> I a sorry to bother you so early in the new year.  I represent  anderson mobile homes and we have had a slight problem regarding your latest purchase of a deluxe anderson mobile home with jacuzzi, Anti-hijack system, skating rink, casino and other features too numerous to mention,  Your credit card replies "maxed out on Woolworths sale items".  A man of your refinement would surely not purchase such schlock.  We would be grateful if you could contact us as soon as convenient (or preferably sooner) to settle this account.  I.O.U.s are not accepted when signed by Gordon Brown or Alastair Darling.



Dear Mr Undersiege,
I am somewhat agrieved at the tone of your last communication. As you should Know I am a personnel friend of Mr Anderson and he has promised that delivery of my Aspen with 15 slide outs casino, ballroom, and olympic Ski jump, and orienteering course next to the lake and golf course is nearing completion and that the deposit already held by him The cruiser Squeakplebs a 300ft motor yacht with 6, 700 hp engines will guarentee delivery for me to attend the Hayfield meet in early April.
I have forwarded your letter to Mr A with the recommendation that he terminate your contract with immediate effect.

Yours Tresrikay......... Now Lord Tresrikay... Harumph.


----------



## t&s (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.terrawind.com/Asplashentryaj2.jpg

started life as this 

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2969578040066569026qNZJnQ


----------

